# Question about DNP.



## timecode2 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hey guys, Long story short, I been away a long time, need to get back into shape, my body holds onto fat to easy wanna shred this shit off!

So with DNP essentially I just wanna get the basic knowledge down, in regards to while using.

So once taking lets say i got some 200mg pills. 

Can you help me understand the smart way to do this? best time to take in the day?

When working out should you be more careful  no cardio?

Does it affect you whilst not working out? at home? sweating stuff like that? or at work?

Would love some input and advice if possible, I want to get this fat off before I even start going into beast mode training.


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 9, 2016)

Bud, from what it sounds like, you have done zero research on a compound that can EASILY become deadly.


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 9, 2016)

timecode2 said:


> So once taking lets say i got some 200mg pills.
> 
> Can you help me understand the smart way to do this?
> 
> ...



Basic answers.


----------



## timecode2 (Dec 9, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> Bud, from what it sounds like, you have done zero research on a compound that can EASILY become deadly.



You're right, I have no intention of using until I am fully researched up, just figured who better to ask, questions about how people take it, than people who have taken it, ofcourse I will research it more. Just if I get feedback here it can help suggest if its even worth me researching. 
If you get what  I mean.


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 9, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> Bud, from what it sounds like, you have done zero research on a compound that can EASILY become deadly.



I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that's exactly why OP is asking questions. :32 (17):

Don't forget to drink a ton OP. Throw in some electrolytes from time to time. You should be sweating enough to throw your electrolyte balance out of whack. Otherwise I agree with what MS1605 said. Be careful, legit DNP is no joke.

Also, don't expect to get the same out of your workouts on DNP as you do without it. You probably won't be able to put in the energy necessary to get a good days training in.


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 9, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that's exactly why OP is asking questions. :32 (17):



Great observation.

But there is a huge difference between doing no research and asking all the basic questions and actually doing research and asking specific questions. 

The former REALLY isnt smart when talking about DNP. 


But you realize all this so I digress.


----------



## newbiepump (Dec 27, 2016)

timecode2 said:


> Hey guys, Long story short, I been away a long time, need to get back into shape, my body holds onto fat to easy wanna shred this shit off!
> 
> So with DNP essentially I just wanna get the basic knowledge down, in regards to while using.
> 
> ...



do some research bro, here in THIS forum uou have all The information u need


----------

